# Are bananas good for puppies?



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I know brocolli is good for them too but does it have to be cooked, steamed, or raw is fine? :scratch: What other veggies can you guys suggest?? And are they only good as treats? How much veggies can I give my puppy a day?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kemo likes zucchini and lettuce...he loves broc too but cooked. He does not like peppers too much and he loves fruit but not bananna's! He loves pasta and rice....even spicy food but we made that mistake only once


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

You can give them most fruits and vegetables, you just don't want to over do it. There are a few exeptions though, onions for 1 I know is poisonious to dogs. Check the poison page http://www.petroglyphsnm.org/petperils/poisonsII.html
for others.
They need mostly good dog food for the nutrients but some fruits and veggies mixed in won't hurt them.
Sandy LOVES bananas and hates lettuce LOL


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie seems to really love cantalope. Surprised me but I don't know why. :lol:


----------



## emi84 (Jul 5, 2004)

My dog, although not a Chi (wahh.. I want one  ) loves all fruits & veggies. Before she got sick and we had to stop giving her treats, she absolutely LOVED bananas, watermelon, grapes, green beans, carrots, peas, etc.. Oddly enough, she also loves lettuce, but only the crunchy white part. And if you were eating peas straight from the pod, you could set an entire plateful of empty pods on the floor and she wouldn't touch them.. but she went nuts for the actual peas :scratch:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Grapes and raisins are toxins to doggers. I know of a Labrador that got into a garbage can and ate some grapes that were in it and DIED. I know some people have fed grapes to their dogs in small quantities without side-effects, but with a Chi, I would think that it wouldn't take very many grapes to be toxic. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Killer Grapes, and Other Concerns in Animal Poison Control 


Strange as it may sound, the seemingly innocuous grape has proven very deadly for a number of dogs and cats throughout the last decade. This is one of the many problems tracked and researched by the Animal Poison Control Center (APCC) located in Urbana, IL. According to Dr. Jill Richardson, a veterinarian at the Center, the APCC started noticing a trend with grape toxicity six years ago, when two Jack Russell terriers developed kidney failure after eating a large number of grapes. Research through the APCC database has found that over the past 10 years there have been sporadic cases of toxicity associated with both grapes and raisins. A trend has been difficult to establish because toxicity seems to occur with grapes grown commercially or in backyard gardens. To add to the confusion, many dogs and cats that eat grapes show no signs whatsoever. In an attempt to discover the source of the toxicity, the APCC team had the grapes analyzed for many sources of toxicity, including heavy metals, vitamin D derivatives, herbicides, and insecticides. "Every test came back negative," says Dr. Richardson. "Luckily there has never been a case that has resulted from ingestion of just one grape or raisin. The best advise veterinarians can give to their clients is to prevent pets from eating grapes or raisins."


----------



## emi84 (Jul 5, 2004)

Wow, that's crazy.. I've never heard that before :shock: 

I Googled it, and turned up this page: http://www.petalia.com.au/Templates/StoryTemplate_Process.cfm?specie=Dogs&story_no=257#ct-7 Apparently, broccoli can also be harmful (albeit in larger quantities), but it seems that both broccoli and grapes are in the hit or miss catagory. Some dogs aren't bothered, but others are.


----------



## emi84 (Jul 5, 2004)

I guess we're lucky that we only ever gave her a few grapes in her lifetime :? 

I wonder how many other seemingly innocent foods there are that can actually harm our pups? I guess that's a great case for simply not feeding your dog people food.


----------

